# looking for a decent set of short or 'horizontal' computer speakers...



## dustin//

here is my current workspace set up:





(sorry it's so dark...the speakers are laying down in front of the larger moniter)

my speakers are ~10 years old and finally are giving out on my, so i'm looking for a set (2 speakers + subwoofer) to replace them.

the problem being, is i either need something really small/short, or something that is 'horizontal.' or i suppose i could get a normal set of speakers and run them laid down like i'm doing currently...though i'm not very pleased with the aesthetics of this solution.

any ideas?
looking to spend under $100, but would consider spending <$200 if they fit my solution better, sounded better, and looked better.

thanks.


----------



## Drenlin

These look to have small satellites:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836113028

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836157006

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836113027

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836116048

There's also this, though it's kind of cheap. I have the 2.0 version and they're pretty good but not audiophile quality:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836113025


----------



## Gareth

Perhaps the Logitech X230 speakers, and sit them on their sides?


----------



## dustin//

Drenlin said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836113028




thanks for all the links.

these look promising, though that sub is UGLY. 'satellites' do look small enough...might go with these!

any body else?


----------



## dustin//

Gareth said:


> Perhaps the Logitech X230 speakers, and sit them on their sides?



i actually REALLY like the looks of these, but am trying to avoid having to lay speakers down. maybe when i have more room i'll snag these.


----------



## linkin

Logitech LS21 system, i have them but i dont know how they compare to the X-230's.

They still perform and look good when turned horizontal, just tested myself.


----------



## dustin//

linkin93 said:


> Logitech LS21 system, i have them but i dont know how they compare to the X-230's.
> 
> They still perform and look good when turned horizontal, just tested myself.



those are pretty sharp looking. doubt it, but is the silver base able to be removed?


----------



## linkin

Unfortunately, no.


----------

